# 15 gallon planted tank fish help needed.



## m0fur (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a 15 gallon long planted tank, without a canopy.










Right now there are 12 Black Neon Tetra and 1 White Male Betta.

Can I add more fish? Maybe a couple of guppies  or is this the max I can go without over stocking? Also, are black neon tetra jumpers?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

My '15 gallon' tanks really only hold about 12 gallons, and this is before subtracting for the substrate. 
I might add a couple of Otos, but no Guppies. You do not need more schooling or mid-tank fish. 
I have not kept Black Neons, so I do not know if they are jumpers. Do you have floating plants, or tall plants that arch over at the surface?


----------



## klinckman (Dec 6, 2013)

i agree guppies would breed and put u way over normal recommended stocking. 
I'm not sure of black neons jumping, but i would assume fairly minimal as long as they feel comfortable, places to hide and plants to swim around.


----------

